# Aftermarket Oil Temp Sender



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Where is the best place to bolt on an oil temp sender?

Tray or above oil filter?

1.8T AGU


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Im gonna put it in the tray.

:thumbup:


----------

